# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  القلب حبك يا أنا ........  الحاصل على ذهبية حورس 2009

## الشحرورة

وانت هناك,

وأنا هنا

القلب حبك يا أنا

ومعاك مشاعرى,

وحروف لشعرى

م القلب تطلع دندنه

غلبنى حبك.. إنما

مع ان قلبك كان حنون

شبح الظنون..

من قلبى ليه سرق الهنا؟

يمكن جنون,

لو قلت أخون,

ما اقدرش اكون الا أنا



أحلام .. وعود

بساتين ورود

من غير وجود

ألاقينى ساكنه ف دنيتك..

وانا غصب عنى باصدقك

حتى ان كدبت ماكدبك

دايما تجيب منى السبب

لو حتى غيرى يعذبك

قلبك يادوب.. كان حسنى

بين الضلوع..

حسيت بشوق.. بيضمنى

دقت الحنان

على شط طارح بالامان

وانا قلبى كان مفرود شراع

وهواك بلهفة .. يهزنى

وبكل شوق

وانا طايرة فوق

مديت إيديك, ولمستنى

شفت بعنيك..

لهفة حبيب

وحنين غريب

بياخدنى ليك ويشدنى

ياااااااااااااه يا أنا




ومشيت 

معاك كل اللى فات

وف قلبى أحلى الذكريات

لكن لقيت بينها حاجات

ملامحها باهته

معانيها ساكته

وحروفها أقرب للموات.

هاتكون حنون,

أو يوم تخون

مااقدرش اكون.. إلا أنا

كدبة ومعاك صدقتها

انتى اللى ليه وقلتها

من كتر نارى

ماعرفت ادارى

ونسيت أساك

ولقيت هواك..

بالوهم قصة انا عشتها

مش عايزه احبك يا أنا

عمرك فى يوم مافهمتنى

وقسيت على جرحتنى

سجن العذاب

دا مالهش باب

هابعد خلاص

 من غير عتاب

تفضل حنون

تغدر تخون

رغم الظنون

مااقدرش أكون الا أنا

وأنا غصب عنى

ياحتة منى

رغم التجنى

ان الحقيقة الممكنة

هافضل أحبك ياأنا



22 /1/ 2009

----------


## العسل المر

*



			
				انا قلبى كان مفرود شراع

وهواك بلهفة .. يهزنى

وبكل شوق

وانا طايرة فوق

مديت إيديك, ولمستنى

شفت بعنيك..

لهفة حبيب

وحنين غريب

بياخدنى ليك ويشدنى

ياااااااااااااه يا أنا
			
		


ياااااااااااااااه يا شحرورة  .. ..!! 

اختي المبدعة جدا .. الشحرورة  .. .. كلام في منتهى الجمال اللي ف الدنيا 

عجبتني اللقطة الرومانسية قوي دي - تتعمل مادة فيليمة والله  .. ،

سعادتي لا توصف طبعا بأني أقرأ الكلام دا ع الصبح مع قهوة الصباح والذي منه ، 

دمتِ شحرورة يا شحرورة !*

----------


## فنان فقير

> وانت هناك,
> 
> وأنا هنا
> 
> القلب حبك يا أنا
> 
> ومعاك مشاعرى,
> 
> وحروف لشعرى
> ...


الشاعره الرقيقه / الشحروره الغندورة السنيورة
الله الله على الجمال والابداع 
الكلام بيتغنى لوحده ايه الجمال والحلوه دى
يااااااااااه يا انا لو اعرف اكتب الكلام الحلو ده
بس ما كنتش هبقى انا خلينى يا ستى كده
احسن عارف راسى من رجلى
الكلام ده خطير واكبر منى
الله عليك يا شحرورة
اميرة الكلمه واميره الشحارير
ربنا يوفقك
اخوك
فنان فقير

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*

الجميله والرائعه والمبدعه / الشحروره

إشتقت لحروفك ولإحساسك وللعبك بالوزن الشاجن

بجد عوده موفقه جداً جداً وكلامك أكثر من رائع

إستمعت جداً بالقصيده لأنها فيها كل حاجه

فيها مشهد درامي ذات إحساس فعال موزون على لحن به شجن

وأنا بقالي كتير أوي مقرأتش التكامل ده فى القصائد

أتمنالك دائماً مزيد من الإبداع

وأتمنى أن لا تحرمينى من وجودك ثانياً

تحياتي*

----------


## صفحات العمر

اسعد الله صباحك بكل الخير شحرورة الواداى  :4: 
فقد عوضنا غنائك العذب هنا
عن غيابك الذى طال الى حد كبير 
عن قاعتك التى تزهوا بكِ دوما قاعة الشعر العامى
تسجيل حضور وقراءة أولى ولى عودة بأن الله 
مودة وتقدير بلا حدود

----------


## عايده العشرى

صباح الجمال ياشحروره....ايه ياستى الروقان ده ع الصبح
بجد رائعه إحساس وتعبير ووزن 
خفه ورشاقه فى طرح فكره وموقف معقد فى قالب رومانسى جميل
احييكى ياحبى وميرسى على النسكافيه المحوّج

----------


## نبع الوفاء

*

صدق المشاعر .. قوتها .. عنفوانها .. حقيقتها 
تبقي الحب دوماً في اتقاد.. 
كلما ألهبت شعلة الحب .. اكتنفتها التعابير 
وزاد من رغبتها بالانطلاق في فضاء الكلمات 



غاليتي .. شحرورة 



نصك كما قلمك متقد .. 
وحروفك معجونة بكلمات من القلب 
و معطرة بشيء من الروح .. 
حقا لقد كنت في غاية الإستمتاع 
وأنا أقرأ هذا النص المتقد 
بالمعاني الجميلة الرائعة ..
والتي حملتيها إلينا بقلب صادق 
أحيي قلمك غاليتي ..وشاعريتك وجمال بوحك 

: 

نبع الوفاء

*

----------


## إشراقة أمل

> وأنا غصب عنى
> 
> ياحتة منى
> 
> رغم التجنى
> 
> ان الحقيقة الممكنة
> 
> هافضل أحبك ياأنا


وادى الحقيقة
 اللى مش ممكن تكون
غير من قلب زى قلبك 
صادق حنون

الشحرورة 
وحشتينا
ومن تانى فى القاعة نورتينا 
و احلى كلام سمعتينا

سلمت يداك ودمت دائما عنوان الرقة والا بداع

----------


## عذراء الروح

*عزيزتى / الشحروره

كنت اظن ان البلابل لا تشدو الا على الاغصان 

فاذا بك تثبتي خطأ نظريتى !!! 

ان الحروف كذلك تغرد 

ما ارق خاطرتك واعذبها 

دمتى مبدعة وعظيمة 

اختك 
عذراء الروح*

----------


## سابرينا

> أحلام .. وعود
> بساتين ورود
> من غير وجود
> ألاقينى ساكنه ف دنيتك..
> وانا غصب عنى باصدقك
> حتى ان كدبت ماكدبك
> دايما تجيب منى السبب
> لو حتى غيرى يعذبك


*جميل ما تغنى به قلمك*




> مااقدرش أكون الا أنا


*االاجمل ان يتمسك الانسان بهويته ولا يقبل التنازل عنها حتى ولو من لأجل الحب*

----------


## الشحرورة

*أحب قبل ان أتشرف وارد عليكم
أقدم شكرى وتقديرى لأستاذى الغالى

اسكنــــــــــــــدرانى

على مجهوده الرائع وتنسيقه الجميل
للنص وأضاف له جمال
وفنه رائع مالوش مثال
الف الف شكر أستاذى على كل جهودك الطيبه
ودائما حضرتك طيب ويجازيك الله
عنا خيرا

*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *
> 
> 
> ياااااااااااااااه يا شحرورة  .. ..!! 
> 
> اختي المبدعة جدا .. الشحرورة  .. .. كلام في منتهى الجمال اللي ف الدنيا 
> 
> عجبتني اللقطة الرومانسية قوي دي - تتعمل مادة فيليمة والله  .. ،
> 
> ...



*أخى الكريم العسل المر

اهلا وسهلا ويسعد صباحك أخى بكل الخير
الف شكر لمرورك الجميل وردك الأجمل
وحروفى أكيد سعيده لانها نالت إعجابك
ومعايا عرض بعمل النص فيلم
والأنتاج عليك
ههههههههههههههههه
انت اللى قلت
كل مرور وصباح وانت سعيد

*

----------


## الشحرورة

> الشاعره الرقيقه / الشحروره الغندورة السنيورة
> الله الله على الجمال والابداع 
> الكلام بيتغنى لوحده ايه الجمال والحلوه دى
> يااااااااااه يا انا لو اعرف اكتب الكلام الحلو ده
> بس ما كنتش هبقى انا خلينى يا ستى كده
> احسن عارف راسى من رجلى
> الكلام ده خطير واكبر منى
> الله عليك يا شحرورة
> اميرة الكلمه واميره الشحارير
> ...


*

أخى الكريم الشاعر فنان جميل

الف شكر لمرورك وردك الرقيق
بارك الله لك لكلماتك الطيبه
حضرتك تقدر تقول وتقول اللى أحلى يا أخى
ولكن تواضعك جميل
وجودوحضرتك بالنص اعطى له روح وجمال
الف شكر للتواجد

*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *
> 
> الجميله والرائعه والمبدعه / الشحروره
> 
> إشتقت لحروفك ولإحساسك وللعبك بالوزن الشاجن
> 
> بجد عوده موفقه جداً جداً وكلامك أكثر من رائع
> 
> إستمعت جداً بالقصيده لأنها فيها كل حاجه
> ...


*

الغاليه الرقيقه هايدى

منورة المكان بحروف كلها حنان
ورد مشجع  تسلمى أختى على وجودك
الف شكر لردك ورأيك ويدل على نظرتك
وقرائتك المتأنيه
بوركت حروفك الطيبه

*

----------


## الشحرورة

> صباح الجمال ياشحروره....ايه ياستى الروقان ده ع الصبح
> بجد رائعه إحساس وتعبير ووزن 
> خفه ورشاقه فى طرح فكره وموقف معقد فى قالب رومانسى جميل
> احييكى ياحبى وميرسى على النسكافيه المحوّج


*الغاليه العسوله الشاعرة المميزة
عايده العشرى

يا الف اهلا وسهلا نورتى الحروف
وراح منى اى خوف
كلامك رقيق لحروفى صديق
وملانى يا حلوة من تواضعك كسوف
ويسعد صباحك ودايما يكون هنا وسرور
مرورك أسعدنى

*

----------


## الشحرورة

> اسعد الله صباحك بكل الخير شحرورة الواداى 
> فقد عوضنا غنائك العذب هنا
> عن غيابك الذى طال الى حد كبير 
> عن قاعتك التى تزهوا بكِ دوما قاعة الشعر العامى
> تسجيل حضور وقراءة أولى ولى عودة بأن الله 
> مودة وتقدير بلا حدود



*أستاذى المُبدع المميز الشاعر القدير
محمد سعيد

يسعد صباحك بكل الخير والورد
الف الف شكر على وجودك الرائع بين الحروف
وانا مقدرش أغيب عن القاعه ومتأكده انها منورة
بنجوم أبناء مصر المبدعين
أسفه جدا جدا أستاذى للرد متاخر غصب عنى الصفحه
بترقص معرفش ليه يظهر انها فرحانه هههههههههههه
والف شكر لردك الرقيق لا حرمنى الله من وجودك الطيب
وانا منتظرة العودة انا والحروف للتواصل الرائع
ودى وتقديرى واحترامى



*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *
> 
> صدق المشاعر .. قوتها .. عنفوانها .. حقيقتها 
> تبقي الحب دوماً في اتقاد.. 
> كلما ألهبت شعلة الحب .. اكتنفتها التعابير 
> وزاد من رغبتها بالانطلاق في فضاء الكلمات 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
الغاليه الرقيقه نبع الوفاء

اهلا بمرورك الجميل وردك الرائع
ونظرتك الثاقبه بين حروفى وما أحتوته من مشاعر
كلماتك رقيقه ومعبره تسلم الايادى
وبوركت حروفك تسلمين
وسعيده ان النص حاز على إعجابك
ودى وتقديرى

*

----------


## سمـاء

الشحرورة

كلمات طالعة من القلب...

بتحن حبة... وتقسى حبة... 

جمل قصيرة.. موسيقية...

وفى الآخر.. هافضل أحبك ياأنا..


تسلم إيدك.. ويسلم قلبك..

----------


## الشحرورة

> وادى الحقيقة
>  اللى مش ممكن تكون
> غير من قلب زى قلبك 
> صادق حنون
> 
> الشحرورة 
> وحشتينا
> ومن تانى فى القاعة نورتينا 
> و احلى كلام سمعتينا
> ...


*الغاليه الرقيقه أشراقة أمل

منورة برقتك وجمال خطوتك
حروفى وكلماتى وردك الرقيق
لا حرمنى الله وجودك دايما ورايك الجميل
شكرا على رقتك وتواضعك والنور نورك يا قمرنا
ومنتظرة حروفك دايما

*

----------


## نــوران

* 

اختي الغالية / الشحرورة



اسعد الله اوقاتك يا عزيزتي


كلماتك جميلة و بسيطة ومعانيها حلوة و عذبة

دخلت القلوب بلا استئذان


اسمحي لي احييك على حسن اسلوبك و تعبيراتك المتميزة

راقني ما قرأت بمتصفحك


فتقبلي مروري بكل وود و تقدير لكِ


*

----------


## محمد أمير

*الغاليه المغردة شحرورة

القلب حبك يا انا

أختزال وأختصار لكل معانى الحب دون اى أسفاف
بل بمنتهى الرقه والعذوبه
وفقتى أختى بهذا النص كثيرا
ومع كل نص تثبتى بجدارة انك شاعرة مبدعه
وقلمك متواجد بروعه بين أقلام المبدعين
دومتِ متألقه بكل مكان أيتها الشحرورة المغرده


الله يديمك يا مطر*

----------


## سوما

شحرورة المنتدى..
ما شاء الله ..اسلوبك راقى وجميل جدااااااااا..  :2: 
كلمات رائعة وأحساس رقيق وعالى جداااااا.. سلمت يداك ومشاعرك الطيبة ..  :y: 
تقبلي مرورى وتحياتى ..  :f2:

----------


## الشحرورة

> *عزيزتى / الشحروره
> 
> كنت اظن ان البلابل لا تشدو الا على الاغصان 
> 
> فاذا بك تثبتي خطأ نظريتى !!! 
> 
> ان الحروف كذلك تغرد 
> 
> ما ارق خاطرتك واعذبها 
> ...



*الغاليه القمر عذراء الروح

الف شكر على مرورك الجميل
وردك الرائع وكلماتك الطيبه
كل الشكر مش كفايه لكِ يا قمر
وكتير عليه قوى رقتك وزوقك تسلمى
ودايما هانتظر مرورك العذب الروعه

*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *جميل ما تغنى به قلمك*
> 
> 
> 
> *االاجمل ان يتمسك الانسان بهويته ولا يقبل التنازل عنها حتى ولو من لأجل الحب*


*الغاليه الجميله سابرينا

الله على جمال وجودك رائع
تسلمى على زيارتك الرقيقة وردك الزوق 
ومعاكِ حق لازم اكون أنا ومعرفش أكون
الا انا مهما دوقت من الضنا
كلماتك رائعه وأتمنى دايما وجودك بين كلماتى


*

----------


## الشحرورة

> الشحرورة
> 
> كلمات طالعة من القلب...
> 
> بتحن حبة... وتقسى حبة... 
> 
> جمل قصيرة.. موسيقية...
> 
> وفى الآخر.. هافضل أحبك ياأنا..
> ...


*الغاليه الرقيقة سماء

الف شكر لزيارتك الجميله وكلماتك الرقيقة
وردك الرائع اللى بيدل على القراءة المبدعه للنص
والمتأنيه سعادتى بوجودك ليس لها حد
مودتى وتقديرى

*

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

أختى العزيزة
الشحرورة..

نثرت لنا موضوعك الرائع 
كل لغة احلى واجمل من الثانيه..
 جميل هو ما نثرتى...
الموضوع رائع بروعتك ..
لكـ منيـ اجملـ تحية..
دمتى بحفظ البارئ

----------


## الشحرورة

> * 
> 
> اختي الغالية / الشحرورة
> 
> 
> 
> اسعد الله اوقاتك يا عزيزتي
> 
> 
> ...


*الغاليه الرقيقة نوران

حقيقى سعدت حروفى بوجودك بينها
وكلماتك الحلوة بحقها
تسلمى يا قمر ومننحرمش من زوقك ورقتك
وطبعا كاتبه متألقه مثلك لازم كلامها يكون رائع
شكرا لزيارتك الكريمة

*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *الغاليه المغردة شحرورة
> 
> القلب حبك يا انا
> 
> أختزال وأختصار لكل معانى الحب دون اى أسفاف
> بل بمنتهى الرقه والعذوبه
> وفقتى أختى بهذا النص كثيرا
> ومع كل نص تثبتى بجدارة انك شاعرة مبدعه
> وقلمك متواجد بروعه بين أقلام المبدعين
> ...


*أخى الكريم أمير المطر

الف شكر لمرورك الغالى بكلماتى
ورأيك الذى أعتز به كثيرا وأشكرك عليه
وتمنياتى ان لا تحرمنا وجودك أخى
بارك الله لك وجعله بميزان حسناتك
ودى وتقديرى لشخصك النبيل

*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> وانت هناك,
> 
> وأنا هنا
> 
> القلب حبك يا أنا
> 
> ومعاك مشاعرى,
> 
> وحروف لشعرى
> ...


 
زعـقى .. 
بتقولى إيه ؟
شاورى على أجدعها حلم 
قلبى راح ياخدك ..
إليه
غمضى عيون المُحال
وأفتحى بشويش حنينى
وشوشيه بسر العبير
اللى بين روحك 
وبيـنى
غنى ..
يا أحلى الصبايا
إسمعينى 
وسمعينى 
وأمّــا تبتسم الشموع
وأمّــا تتلاقى الدموع ..
لحظة فرح
هتلاقيكى / وهتلاقينى
غنوة من زمن المشاعر 
صاغ حروفها 
نبض شاعر
لسه باقى 
باقى باقى

----------


## Hano Egyptiano

هناك في الروض ، يصدح الشحرور فيطرب لغنائه السامعون.
و هنا  تصدح الشحرورة شعرا راقيا يسمو بالكلمات و المعاني
فيطرب قلوب القارئين.
بين شحرور يسبي الرياض تغريده الساحر، 
و شحرورة تأسرنا بمعزوفة شعرية يغار منها  الوتر الشجي
يأخذني  الطرب .

سلم هذا اليراع الذهبي

----------


## محيى الفقى

لا شك ان الكل كان يعرف من هى 
الشحرورة
الا انا
لذلك فانا على يقين من انه
قد فاتنى الكثير والكثير
ولا عجب
فانا دائما الاخير
ولم يكن يزعجنى ذلك
الا هذه المرة

ايتها الشاعرة البارعة
تقبلى تهانىَّ
على هذه الرائعة
***

----------


## الشحرورة

> شحرورة المنتدى..
> ما شاء الله ..اسلوبك راقى وجميل جدااااااااا.. 
> كلمات رائعة وأحساس رقيق وعالى جداااااا.. سلمت يداك ومشاعرك الطيبة .. 
> تقبلي مرورى وتحياتى ..


*العسولة سوما
صاحبة القلب البرئ

الله على مرورك الرائع
وكلماتك الجميلة يا غاليه
اصبح للكلمات معنى بوجودك الطيب
لا تحرمينى من مرورك الشجى

*

----------


## الأزهري المصري



----------


## مصطفى سلام

لا أملك إلا أن أهتف : الله
مصطفى سلام

----------


## أحلى كلمة



----------


## رحمة



----------


## اسكندرانى



----------


## قلب مصر



----------


## صفحات العمر

بالتوفيق إنشاء الله  :f2:

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> وانت هناك,
> 
> وأنا هنا
> 
> القلب حبك يا أنا
> 
> ومعاك مشاعرى,
> 
> وحروف لشعرى
> ...


*الأخت الفاضله الشحروره*

*كم أسعدني فوز قصيدتك الرائعه*
*القلب حبك ياأنا*
*بوسام حورس الذهبي لعام 2009*
*فوددت ان أكون أول المهنئين*
*ألف ألف مبروك*
*وشكراً لك على إمتاعك الدائم لنا بما يخطه قلمك*
*ولكل الجهد الذي تبذليه في كل موضوعاتك* 
*الشديدة القيمه والمتعه*
*مع خالص تحياتي*

*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

مبروك الفوز بذهبية حورس أختى الشحرورة

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى



----------


## اليمامة

الف الف مبروك غاليتى الشحرورة...استحقت الفوز عن جدارة...حفظك الله.

----------


## الصعيدي

ألف مبروك الفوز أختي الفاضلة .. ودائما في تفوق ان شاء الله  :f2:

----------


## فراشة

غاليتى الشحروره




تهنئه من القلب

بكل الحب



لفوزك المستحق

عن هذا الإبداع الرائع

وفى تقدم ونجاح دائم

إن شاءالله







تحياااااااااااااااااتى
[

----------


## a_leader

ألف ألف مبروك اختنا العزيزة  :f:

----------


## drmustafa



----------


## kethara

[





غاليتى المغردة
شحرورة المنتدى

مبارك لكِ حورس الذهبية

وتمنباتى لكِ بالنجاح والتوفيق 

لكل أعمالك ونص رائع وحس يانع

----------


## nour2005

شحرورة مصر الغالية 

موضوع رائع 

تمنياتي لكِ بالنجاح الدائم




دمتِ متألقة

----------


## loly_h

*الســــــــلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...





مبارك أختى الغاليـــــــة   الشحرورة الفوز بحورس

 تستحقيه وعن جدارة 

 ودائما للافضل ان شاء الله ...*

----------


## لمسه

الف الف مبروك الغاليه شحروره  :BRAWA: 


الف مبروووووووووووووووووك حبيبتىىىىىىىىىىى ::no3::  ::no3::  ::no3::  ::no3::  :BRAWA:

----------


## محمدرجب مهدية

الف مبروك اختي وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله للجميع

خالص ودي 

تحياتي للجميع

----------


## قلب مصر

ألف ألف مبروك يا شحرورة المنتدى فوزك بذهبية حورس
قصيدة جميلة ومتميزة وتستحق كل تقدير
 :f2:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

الف مبـــــروك



[frame="2 70"]

اختي الغالية .. الشحرورة

استحقاق عن جدارة وفوز مستحق
بوسام حورس 2009
ومن نجاح الى نجاح بمشيئة الله


 :f:  وكل عام وانتِ بخيـــر..و في أحسن حال  :f: 

خالص وارق تحياتي،،، :f2: 


[/frame]

----------


## اسكندرانى

مع اطيب امنياتى بدوام النجاح والتالق

----------


## رحمة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أختى الفاضلة الشحرورة
بارك الله فيكِ و جزاكِ كل الخيرات ووفقكِ دوما و سدد خطاكِ
*

----------

